# Masculine puppy name starting with the Letter "W"



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Anyone out there have any suggestions? Our new puppy will be out of the "W" litter. Our breeder would like us to pick a name that starts with the letter "W". They don't require it but did ask if we couldn't come up with one to use the letter W with an apostrophe after and any other name we choose.

I would like to start our new boy's name with the letter W but can't seem to find any masculine names we like. Any ideas?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wanky!!...sorry.
here is a list there may be one better than my suggestion!
GSDonline - German shepherd pedigree database with w names


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Winston, Wyatt, Wrath, Wicked,.....hope this inspires.


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

I love the name Walker for a male (as in Walker, Texas Ranger!)


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Wanky!!...sorry.
> here is a list there may be one better than my suggestion!
> GSDonline - German shepherd pedigree database with w names


LOL! Just can't see myself saying, "I need to go play with Wanky." Too funny!

Oh, and our four-year-old granddaughter thinks she's going to name him "Puddles." I tried to tell her that's a little dog's name and she said, "yes, but he is going to be little'" I did tell her, not for long. LOL!

Thanks for the link.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Well there's always Willie Wonka! 

Wes, Winston, Walter. I use to have a Wyatt so I'm partial to that name.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Wolfe....Warrior....Walter (love that name)....


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Wolfgang, William, Wilson, Wyatt.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Whiplash. Hands down.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Oooo... Wrath, good suggestion (I think)

Watts
Weaver
Weston
Whiskey
Wheelie
Whiz (German shepherds are really smart!)
Wilder
Windsor
Wolfgang
Wolverine
Wrangler
Wrecker
Wren
Wyatt


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Well there's always Willie Wonka!
> 
> Wes, Winston, Walter. I use to have a Wyatt so I'm partial to that name.


I do like the name Wes, maybe Weston for the registered name but don't know if hubby will go for it. Could even call him West for short. Hmmmm...


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

CaseysGSD said:


> Oooo... Wrath, good suggestion (I think)
> 
> Watts
> Weaver
> ...


Ohhh, I like Wren too!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

You guys are great! Keep em coming.


----------



## liljoec (Aug 17, 2010)

GSDOWNED said:


> Anyone out there have any suggestions? Our new puppy will be out of the "W" litter. Our breeder would like us to pick a name that starts with the letter "W". They don't require it but did ask if we couldn't come up with one to use the letter W with an apostrophe after and any other name we choose.
> 
> I would like to start our new boy's name with the letter W but can't seem to find any masculine names we like. Any ideas?


I wanted to name our pup Warden. I was set on it but my friends and family all thought it was too tough sounding and would have a negative connotation. We decided on Jasper instead. haha, totally different.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Warlock


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

I assume this is for your upcoming Schneiden Fels pup. Have you considered naming your W-litter pup after his paternal grandsire, Wick Buchorn? His first name is pronounced as though it was written "Vick".


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Walko


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Chris Wild said:


> Warlock


hey!! I was going to suggest that! :wild:


----------



## lauren_b_d (Aug 4, 2010)

I LOVE Wren But I would spell it Wrehn


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Winch


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

WULFGAR or WIKINGER! if that ain't powerful and masculine I don't know what is.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

Wilhelm - German for William
Willoughby - Willow Town
Wolfram - Wolf, Raven
Wolfe - Wolf
Wolfgang - Wolf Path
Woden/wodan - Anglo-Saxon Cognate of Odin, which to my knowledge was the king of the Norse gods.

=) If you don't like those,
there are plenty on this page to choose from!

Behind the Name: Masculine Names Beginning With W

I do like Wyatt and West though! Maybe you can still get away with calling him Weston? (Maybe your husband will agree to it if he's a fan of Burn Notice and Michael Weston).


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

How about W (pronounced Dubya)?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

his registered name is one thing his call
name is another.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Uniballer said:


> I assume this is for your upcoming Schneiden Fels pup. Have you considered naming your W-litter pup after his paternal grandsire, Wick Buchorn? His first name is pronounced as though it was written "Vick".


That's a good idea but my first name is Vickie. Hubby calls me Vick so I don't think it would work. LOL!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Raizo said:


> Wilhelm - German for William
> Willoughby - Willow Town
> Wolfram - Wolf, Raven
> Wolfe - Wolf
> ...


Hubby loves Burn Notice. I'll have to bring that up to him. Thanks. I'm sure I'd call him Weston when he was in trouble. LOL!


----------



## Shepherdmom02 (Sep 27, 2010)

If u like the name Wes. I would definitely go with Wesley or Westly (and call him Wes or West for short). I also think Wilburt (Wilbert) is kinda cute, can call him Willy for nick name. 
Wolfe or Wolf is also cool.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I like West 
Some other names...

Wylie
Wyatt
Wolfgang
Winchester 
Wasabi
Watson


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

I like Wes, I also loved the suggestion wrath, very cute..and warden! Wyatt makes me think of this little crazy Cairn Terrier I fostered a while back..loved that puppy!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*** WAZZUP ??!! ***
Can ya just imagine yelling that name ??? "HEY WAZZUP!!"


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

ok seriously....
We once had a dog named : WARNING
I also am a fan of: WOTAN, WOBO, WINCHESTER, WHISKEY


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ah, just call him Dubya! Or you can spell it W. 

Babs and Jenna's sire's name was Dubya.


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

> *Originally Posted by GSDOWNED:* Hubby loves Burn Notice. I'll have to bring that up to him. Thanks. I'm sure I'd call him Weston when he was in trouble. LOL!


That sounds really cute!  I hope your husband agrees to it! It's a pretty masculine name (in my opinion anyway) but still not so macho that it just sounds silly when spoken aloud.
Good luck on your name search!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I like Will, Wes, Wary- then there's Wrench.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

One of our favorite dogs of all time, we have a couple here in the house that are linebred on him. Wicko, pronounced Vee-ko, a great name to yell in the recall .

V Wicko von Meran - German shepherd dog


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> his registered name is one thing his call
> name is another.


What he said. I did this with my breeder twice but your registered name needs the W but you can call him/her, anything you want.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

bocron said:


> One of our favorite dogs of all time, we have a couple here in the house that are linebred on him. Wicko, pronounced Vee-ko, a great name to yell in the recall .
> 
> V Wicko von Meran - German shepherd dog


 
I really like that one. Thanks.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

ZAYDA said:


> What he said. I did this with my breeder twice but your registered name needs the W but you can call him/her, anything you want.


 
Yes, I was just really trying to incorporate his call and registered name together.

Looks like we may end up registering him with a W name and using a different call name.

Hubby really likes the name Remo. The names I like for his registered name so far are Weston, Wick, Wicko, and Wren. I guess if we do it this way, we both get what we want. LOL!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm going to say Wicked because I LOVE that name. :wub:

My soul kitty's name is Wicked, I call her Wick, Wicky, Wicky Woo, Woo and Woo Woo


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Warlock
Wade
Wendell
Waylon
Willow
Winter
Woodrow
Wacko
Wasp
Warning
Warlord
Warpage
Warrant
Warrior
Warwick
Wasabi
Wasted
Watcher
Whack
Weapon
Wrath
Wretched


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My pup is named Wolfgang


----------



## Beverly (Nov 8, 2011)

I like so many, including (for males):
Wolfgang
Warrant
Warwick
Wicked
Winchester
Wyatt
Wolfe
Wilhelm
Woden/Wodan
Warner
Webster
Westchester
Whitehall
Wendel
Winfried
Wolfram

Scott and I seem to be very focused on boys' names!


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

Winchester


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Weasley


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Wrangler


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Surely she has named him by now, that post was Nov 2010! If not maybe his name is 'waiting'!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Wolf
Wotan
Wicked
Wander

_
Lee_


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She had to pass on the w litter and got a pup from the y litter.


----------

